# PayPal Help



## DFras (Aug 9, 2005)

Can someone tell me how to keep from getting the little "Unsecure" pop-up box in my cart? I know it has to do with the header image. I thought, if the header image was stored on a secure server this would not happen. But, not so in my case. How do I just put up a plain text header? I can't seem to find the process on PayPal. I hate that little pop-up! I have contacted PayPal but they seem to be slow to respond.

(I know, I know get a "Real" cart!!)

Thanks.
Darrell


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Are you sure your image is stored on a secure server. You probably need to double check the URL that you used in the PayPal setup screen for the cart.

It needs to start with http*s*://

If you have a secure server and you have it linked correctly with the httpS then you won't get the popup.

If you remove the URL to the graphic then PayPal will just put your company name in text.

Login to Paypal > Click the Profile link > Under Selling Preferences > Custom Payment Pages

From there you can add a custom payment page or edit an existing custom payment page (and change or remove the URL to your securely hosted image)


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

hey Darrel, it's been a while for me playing around paypal but, i think you can key in the text company name in the Paypal custom Checkout page in paypal's customize section.

...rodney beat moi.


----------



## DFras (Aug 9, 2005)

Rodney said:


> Are you sure your image is stored on a secure server. You probably need to double check the URL that you used in the PayPal setup screen for the cart.
> 
> It needs to start with http*s*://
> 
> If you have a secure server and you have it linked correctly with the httpS then you won't get the popup.


I will double check, Rodney. Thanks

And, Lucy, the problem with a text header is my company name is not the same as the my site name. So, a different name showing up in the checkout is worse(IMO) than the pop-up. And PayPal will not change account names unless for legal reasons. I believe.

Thanks folks.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

DFras said:


> Lucy, the problem with a text header is my company name is not the same as the my site name. So, a different name showing up in the checkout is worse(IMO) than the pop-up. And PayPal will not change account names unless for legal reasons. I believe.
> 
> Thanks folks.


wait, you can have your company name and your site name, that i know for sure.

ex: BOOTS INC. - Lace Up site.


----------



## iblazed (Aug 17, 2006)

I was getting that error because I don't have ssl on my hosting. So I use this
https://www.eliteweaver.co.uk/imgpal.php

so that I can user my header image and that error doesn't show.


----------



## DFras (Aug 9, 2005)

iblazed said:


> I was getting that error because I don't have ssl on my hosting. So I use this
> https://www.eliteweaver.co.uk/imgpal.php
> 
> so that I can user my header image and that error doesn't show.


 
Thanks for the link. I will check it out.


----------



## DFras (Aug 9, 2005)

T-BOT said:


> wait, you can have your company name and your site name, that i know for sure.
> 
> ex: BOOTS INC. - Lace Up site.


Yes, Lucy, you are correct. But, if you use the text header, which is the default header, it will display the name on the account. Which, in my case, is my company name, Not, the site name.


----------



## Keystroketshirts (Sep 25, 2006)

See if your host offers a shared cert / ssl don't go out and buy one...
If they do, then ask them for the URL string and drop your image location to it.


----------

